# VM4 vs other Ry4



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

No bashing. Just your personal feelings pls. Looking for a super great ry4 in 100ml.
Now I love good boy lick. But pricey as I want to buy 100mls up.


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/2/16)

I love vk4, not sure that a ry4 liquid,

Vm4 tastes more pipe tobacco like to me but I cant give fair comment on it until its steeped for a week at least. 

I often find myself missing the smell of tobacco. I'll follow this thread keenly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (20/2/16)

VapeKing's VK4 has been my ADV for over a year. Must have done about 50 bottles of the stuff... Simply FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> I love vk4, not sure that a ry4 liquid,
> 
> Vm4 tastes more pipe tobacco like to me but I cant give fair comment on it until its steeped for a week at least.
> 
> I often find myself missing the smell of tobacco. I'll follow this thread keenly


The vapeshack in PE makes thee best tobacco+ eliquid ever. I got 200mls from him beginning of the month. Seriously adictive, but I like my Ry4 too. I don't want to ruin the vape shacks flavour so will vape ry4 this coming month but will definitely be getting their jacked,(jackfruit and menthol) and fruitninja ( 8fruits) for the month


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

BubiSparks said:


> VapeKing's VK4 has been my ADV for over a year. Must have done about 50 bottles of the stuff... Simply FANTASTIC!!!


Bulk bottles?


----------



## BubiSparks (20/2/16)

Nah... just their 20ml's. I don't think they have larger volumes.


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

BubiSparks said:


> Nah... just their 20ml's. I don't think they have larger volumes.


Oh well. Ty


----------



## Petrus (20/2/16)

Vapecartel. Special Reserve Batch. Excellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/2/16)

I really enjoy VM Vm4 Special Reserve and Craft Vapour Artisan RY4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (20/2/16)

Not a tobacco fan myself. In fact, it's the only flavour profile I avoid.

But I know a lot of guys dig Blackbird by Witcher's Brew. Don't know if that's RY4, VK4, or even helpful, but it's my two cents. I welcome all ridicule as per usual.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

Only problem with Blackbird is the price. Vape Mob's Turkish tastes just like a cigarette it made me feel sick because of it. Since stopping cigs the smell and taste of tobacco makes me gag. But yeah if you want a realistic cigarette vape go for that nasty stuff. Spot on Camel plains.


----------



## Kamiel (20/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Only problem with Blackbird is the price. Vape Mob's Turkish tastes just like a cigarette it made me feel sick because of it. Since stopping cigs the smell and taste of tobacco makes me gag. But yeah if you want a realistic cigarette vape go for that nasty stuff. Spot on Camel plains.


Yeah. The interesting flavours are a massive reason why vaping has worked for me when other methods like gum and patches didn't. I used to smoke but I can't take the smell or the taste anymore.


----------



## ridgeback (20/2/16)

Another RY4 style tobacco to add to the list is Nicoticket H1N1 which seems to be on special at JuicyJoes.


----------



## Humbolt (20/2/16)

I used to love VM4, it's just a tad sweet. VK4 to me was disgusting. Craft Vapours RY4 was fantastic for me - a perfect balance between tobacco and sweetness.


----------



## Petrus (20/2/16)

ridgeback said:


> Another RY4 style tobacco to add to the list is Nicoticket H1N1 which seems to be on special at JuicyJoes.


If they have stock.


----------

